# Backfires on release of throttle????



## winterpeg (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey. I have an '05 Brute Force 750. I have this problem with it backfiring. Like when I hammer it or something, then let off, it always backfires. If anyone could help me out with this, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like a tad lean on decel. 
Have you checked the carb boots for cracks? Have you removed the screen under the filter? if so put it back in.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yep tad lean


----------



## winterpeg (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the response the boots look good but i will check again tonight. But what screen under the filter i don't remember one there.
there is the cage if you want to call it that holds the filter in place but straight through it i see the carbs.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Get some fuel to that baby.


----------



## winterpeg (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to any suggestions? I just got this quad and have little experience with repairs but dying to learn and try.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

There should be a honeycomb looking screen that the filter sits on top of. Yours is missing it for sure.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what is done to your brute?


----------



## winterpeg (Aug 10, 2009)

just downloaded the manual looking for the honey comb thing as you suggested.....my quad is stock as far as i can tell...upgraded rims and tires... SS rims with Mud lights 26 inch

just got it a week ago 

changed all the fluids and filters and joined MIMB to learn more about them and get it running right 

next will be to snorkel it but I'm getting ahead of myself again need to get rid of this backfiring first


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Go ahead and do the snorkels. If any thing it will help with your problem not hurt it.

Does your bike have a after market exhaust added to it? If so your most likely gonna have to re jet the carbs.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Also check your valve clearance. When they get tight they will make your machine backfire on decel.


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw a post eather here of Nyroc stating that a perfectly tuned atv should backfire. I will try to find it and paste the link. It was a few months ago.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yah do the snorks it may fix it. other then that id mess with the A/F screws or lift the needle up 1 click to start.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Stretch8z said:


> I saw a post eather here of Nyroc stating that a perfectly tuned atv should backfire. I will try to find it and paste the link. It was a few months ago.


this is a statement relating to a perctly tuned atv power-wise would be slightly lean. Slightly lean bikes produce more power and are more prone to backfire here and there.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, love that sligtly lean condition.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

ya they don't live that way long though.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea but there is more powa :rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

and then none


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... And then you do an 840 kit and go munch on some Canned Hams.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> LOL... And then you do an 840 kit and go munch on some Canned Hams.


:haha:lmao


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea untill it blows its fun lol


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Lord help me, I gotta.






NEVER LET OFF!!!!!!!!!!


:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## WoodBoy (Jul 17, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> this is a statement relating to a perfectly tuned atv from a power perspective would be slightly lean. Slightly lean bikes produce more power and are more prone to backfire here and there.


Built Brute motors produce more power a tad rich


----------



## winterpeg (Aug 10, 2009)

as mentioned in this thread i have looked and am missing the honey comb piece between the filter and intake 

the part is on order and i will let you know if it helps with the back firing

it was mentioned that i should lean it out 

don't know how to though any tech support would be appreciated


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

winterpeg said:


> as mentioned in this thread i have looked and am missing the honey comb piece between the filter and intake
> 
> the part is on order and i will let you know if it helps with the back firing
> 
> ...


backfiring typically reflects a lean condition. also in theory, when you add that screen, it should richen it up, simply by restricting air flow by a considerable amount. depending on how rich you are running, rejetting your carb may be your best bet.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would just rejet and be done with it.


----------

